# Senior Care EMS Bronx, NY



## WWJD (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey to all my follow EMTs.  I was wondering if anyone has worked or work for SeniorCare.  I have an upcoming interview with them. I wanted to know the interview process.  What are some of they questions they may ask; How is written test etc. I mean I want the whole nine yards.  I'm interview ready and test ready but I want to makes sure I'm down pack with all I need to know in advice. SoOoOoo, if you can please sure some light over my darkness, would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## rennex (Dec 14, 2011)

you'll be directed to a "conference room" where everyone else who was emailed for interviews are taking a written exam on NYS protocols. Questions are the same difficulty as on the state exam. Afterwards you'll be called aside and given a handful of scenario questions which don't require too much thought. then you'll be brought to another room for the interview where you'll be asked to give examples of you toughing out stressful situations.
The company harps on "excellent customer service" so you should emphasize times where you helped people in other jobs. Good luck!


----------



## WWJD (Dec 14, 2011)

rennex said:


> you'll be directed to a "conference room" where everyone else who was emailed for interviews are taking a written exam on NYS protocols. Questions are the same difficulty as on the state exam. Afterwards you'll be called aside and given a handful of scenario questions which don't require too much thought. then you'll be brought to another room for the interview where you'll be asked to give examples of you toughing out stressful situations.
> The company harps on "excellent customer service" so you should emphasize times where you helped people in other jobs. Good luck!



Thank you so much for the info.  I really appericate it. Now i just  have to make notes to myself and also write some interview questions.  Do you work for SeniorCare EMS?


----------



## Username (May 25, 2012)

What should I wear for an interview with SeniorCare EMS?
Also, I saw their pictures on their site and all the EMT's have a stethoscope around their neck. Is it okay if I don't do this? Its an IFT gig and I don't feel the need to pretend to be a doctor. Will they supply steths for if I need to take vitals?


----------



## firecoins (May 25, 2012)

Username said:


> What should I wear for an interview with SeniorCare EMS?
> Also, I saw their pictures on their site and all the EMT's have a stethoscope around their neck. Is it okay if I don't do this? Its an IFT gig and I don't feel the need to pretend to be a doctor. Will they supply steths for if I need to take vitals?



1. A stethescope is your responsibility. You should have your own. EMTs, Medics, RNs, Respiratory therapists all wear them.  So should you.

2. You should wear a suit.


----------



## Username (May 25, 2012)

Really ?

Would shirt, tie, slacks, and dress shoe be fine


----------



## firecoins (May 26, 2012)

It is a job interview. I am sure what you said will be fine.


----------



## Username (May 26, 2012)

Thank you.. I dont have a suit so i hope so


----------



## DrParasite (May 26, 2012)

every adult should own a suit, even if it's a cheap one (under $250).  for job interviews, weddings, funerals, religious ceremonies, and anytime where you need to dress to impress.

if you don't have one, you should save up and invest in one.


----------



## Tigger (May 26, 2012)

Username said:


> What should I wear for an interview with SeniorCare EMS?
> Also, I saw their pictures on their site and all the EMT's have a stethoscope around their neck. Is it okay if I don't do this? Its an IFT gig and I don't feel the need to pretend to be a doctor. Will they supply steths for if I need to take vitals?



Regardless of whether you work IFT or something else, you will need to take vitals. Whether or not you use your own scope or not is up to you but even stable IFT patients that you provide no treatment for still need to have their vitals taken and recorded or your company will have a hard time collecting money for an ambulance transport.


----------



## firecoins (May 26, 2012)

Senior Care responds to nursing home emergencies. You need a scope.


----------



## JPINFV (May 26, 2012)

firecoins said:


> Senior Care responds to nursing home emergencies. You need a scope.




Arguably a scope should be supplied by the company. The quality of said scope, however, might not be up to any individual standards. That said, there are alternatives to wearing a scope around one's neck. Pockets, etc work wonders. Additionally, while I agree that vitals needs to be taken, I don't believe they necessarily have to be taken before moving the patient to the ambulance for a non-emergent call. As such, I don't necessarily think there's a reason to have a steth on one's person at all times.


----------



## rennex (May 26, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Arguably a scope should be supplied by the company. The quality of said scope, however, might not be up to any individual standards. That said, there are alternatives to wearing a scope around one's neck. Pockets, etc work wonders. Additionally, while I agree that vitals needs to be taken, I don't believe they necessarily have to be taken before moving the patient to the ambulance for a non-emergent call. As such, I don't necessarily think there's a reason to have a steth on one's person at all times.



If it's a non-emergent call, why wouldn't you take the vitals in the patient's room where you have plenty of space to roll up some sleeves? When you get the dementia pt w/ upper extremity contractures, you'll wish you did them upstairs.


----------



## JPINFV (May 26, 2012)

The sleeves roll up in the ambulance too and the arms are going to be just as contracted upstairs as they are downstairs. I've also never been surprised by a BP on a non-emergent transfer as there are other indications of perfusion status outside of a blood pressure.


----------



## rennex (May 26, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> The sleeves roll up in the ambulance too and the arms are going to be just as contracted upstairs as they are downstairs. I've also never been surprised by a BP on a non-emergent transfer as there are other indications of perfusion status outside of a blood pressure.



Are you really disagreeing with it's easier and more convenient to do your assessment in the patients room? Even if the pt lays on their right side and you can't use their left arm for BP?

Some people don't use their vital vision to plug in numbers on non-emergent calls either, so the BP is taken regardless.


----------



## JPINFV (May 26, 2012)

rennex said:


> Are you really disagreeing with it's easier and more convenient to do your assessment in the patients room? Even if the pt lays on their right side and you can't use their left arm for BP?



In my experience, negligible so. I'm not saying that anyone should or shouldn't take their first set inside, just that that is up to personal preference. You, on the other hand, are making the argument that you are Super EMT, and your style is the one true EMT style. 



> Some people don't use their vital vision to plug in numbers on non-emergent calls either, so the BP is taken regardless.



Who's arguing that vital signs shouldn't be taken. If by "vital vision" you mean an "assessment," then sure, I use vital vision to look at the whole patient. You know, LOC, skin signs, etc.


----------



## firecoins (May 27, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Arguably a scope should be supplied by the company. The quality of said scope, however, might not be up to any individual standards. That said, there are alternatives to wearing a scope around one's neck. Pockets, etc work wonders. Additionally, while I agree that vitals needs to be taken, I don't believe they necessarily have to be taken before moving the patient to the ambulance for a non-emergent call. As such, I don't necessarily think there's a reason to have a steth on one's person at all times.



Arguably, they should supply it. A NYC IFT company can be expected to give you nothing. Citywide, another NYC IFT company, required me to purchase an ALS regulator. Emts at citywide and transcare are required to purchase bls bags which they must have on their shifts.

You are responsible to at least have certain basic things, a watch, a penlight and a stethoscope on your own.


----------



## adamNYC (Mar 10, 2015)

What can you expect?

1. Written exam: 50 questions. Multiple choice. If you did fine in school you should do fine here as well.

2. Scenarios & Interview: Asked me what would I do with an unresponsive patient. Another scenario was with a routine transport job. Very basic stuff. Nothing too crazy. Then he transitioned into an interview where you had your standard interview questions. You fill out your availability as well, and this is also your chance to ask him questions.

3. Physical Agility Test (PAT) the e-mail should give you an idea of what to expect. What I didn't expect is my knees kneeling on concrete floor trying to roll over this heavy dummy. I should have worn knee pads in my tru-spec 24/7 pant (it has internal pockets for knee pads) and work gloves I should have worn as well. If its cold, you may wear a jacket. They say you can bring seperate clothes for the interview and the PAT but you cannot go wrong wearing EMT-attire i.e. a full navy BDU-style outfit with no patches/insignia and tactical boots. I was even complimented on my outfit at a different interview.

4. Drug test, uniform sizing, and photo ID picture. Yes they do all this in advance even though you may not get the job.

Good luck!


----------



## RocketMedic (Mar 10, 2015)

adamNYC said:


> What can you expect?
> 
> 1. Written exam: 50 questions. Multiple choice. If you did fine in school you should do fine here as well.
> 
> ...



We call that "whacker" here in Texas. Wear a suit.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 10, 2015)

RocketMedic said:


> We call that "whacker" here in Texas. Wear a suit.



Not just in Texas. 

Go to Men's Wearhouse. You're gonna like the way you look. They guarantee it.


----------



## adamNYC (Mar 10, 2015)

haha i sure am!


----------

